# Leopard gecko in faunarium



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone keep their geckos in a extra large flat plastic faunarium? cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think people keep young ones in them but they're too small for adults. You're better using something like a 33ltr RUB


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

Meko said:


> i think people keep young ones in them but they're too small for adults. You're better using something like a 33ltr RUB


But the largest ones are about 60ltr or something so I dont see anything wrong in that


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

RawrItsOllie said:


> But the largest ones are about 60ltr or something so I dont see anything wrong in that


like to know where I can get fauneriums that big then as the largest I've been able to find are only 18"x12" and while I would use them to house temporarily ie hatchlings or quarentine I wouldn't consider them big enough for long term use with adult leo's


----------

